# Problem with LR to Nik products



## karelowe (May 25, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone else has issues sending photos from LR to Nik products such as Color EX Pro, Define, etc?  Every time I do an "edit in" Color Ex pro (or similar) my photo goes there, I work on it, save it, and it comes back to LR, but from that point on, every time I move a slider and make an adjustment in LR on that photo, the screen jumps and flickers and is terribly annoying.  Is there a setting or something I am missing?  If I go to Nik from Photoshop and back to LR, this doesn't happen.  This issue is terrible for the workflow.  HELP Please!

I am using LR CC (current versions) on a iMac and Macbook Pro (the same thing happens on my MBP).


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 25, 2015)

You don't mention it but are you using the latest version of Nik?

I am having no problems going from LR to Nik and back and continuing to edit.


----------



## karelowe (May 25, 2015)

Presumed so, but will go and check it out.  Thanks.  Will let you know.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 25, 2015)

After updating, this thread may be of help: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...s-after-each-develop-edit-potential-data-loss


----------



## karelowe (May 25, 2015)

Back again.  I did update although I presume I had the latest version.  It still does its little skip....Your thread describes it perfectly....Another question coming from the thread.  I convert all my photos to DNG on import, so I "think" I can turn off the "save to xmp" issue and still be okay if I remember things correctly. DNG's do not have xmp files, isn't that correct or am I missing something.  Thanks again...


----------



## clee01l (May 25, 2015)

karelowe said:


> Back again.  I did update although I presume I had the latest version.  It still does its little skip....Your thread describes it perfectly....Another question coming from the thread.  I convert all my photos to DNG on import, so I "think" I can turn off the "save to xmp" issue and still be okay if I remember things correctly. DNG's do not have xmp files, isn't that correct or am I missing something.  Thanks again...


 "Save to XMP" does not create a separate file for DNGs.  It does write into the XMP section of the DNG file header.  So you can't turn it off if you want a copy of the metadata save someplace besides the catalog file.


----------



## karelowe (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Cletus.  Can you give me a little more info as to why or what reasons there would be to write the xmp info to a DNG file other than the catalog.  I am thinking maybe if one uses Bridge, or another editing program?  If one exports files through LR, that info would be written to that file, correct.  I just don't want to mess up the files, but using Nik through LR is something I would really love to be able to do....


----------



## free2australian (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a Mac and Lightroom CC .  I had the same issue and many others had it as well check Adobe Lightroom forums.  The new Lightroom CC update has fixed this bug.

Sue


----------

